
Why I Bought Starbucks - cushychicken
http://cushychicken.github.io/starbucks/
======
kspaans
Yet Another Stockpicker.

I wish people doing this kind of thing would also post a historic breakdown of
their portfolio: buy prices and dates (no need for number of shares, I don't
care how rich they are), sell prices and dates with P&L, paper P&L for assets
they still own, and how this compares to the S&P500 (or their pet index,
even).

